# Blair Witch Cast Reunion at Monstermash



## MonstermashExpos (Sep 17, 2011)

Monstermash Expo in Indianapolis IN Dec 16-18th 2011. We are hosting the first and only BLAIR WITCH REUNION featuring the main cast members Heather Donahue, Joshua Leonard and Michael Williams! Also featuring the producers/directors of THE BLAIR WITCH PROJECT, Ed Sanchez, Greeg Hale, Robin Cowie and Daniel Myrick! This will be a historic convention and the ONLY one these cast members will EVER attend! Come make convention history with us!

http://monstermashexpos.biz


----------

